# removing Mitsubishi 92 Galant factory spoiler



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

manuleka said:


> i'm wanting to remove my fatory spoiler, i am not going to reinstall another spoiler, so can anyone give me some advice on tackling this?
> 
> i've tried to take it off but i cant find the bolts or screws for the sides although i can see the screw holding the middle (i think)


You'll most likely have to remove the liner inside your trunk. Have you done this?

By the way, be advised I would not recommend this if you are not going to fill the holes properly, sand and paint the trunk. You will develop leaks from the bolt holes.


----------

